# Camacho Cigars opening new cigar bar at Comerica Park



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

I told the Camacho rep. that I would post the opening of the new Camacho cigar bar at Comerica park over in Detroit. They are having a public unveiling on June 23rd so all you Gorillas up in the Michigan/Detroit area go on up and check it out. I will post a link below for more information.

Thanks,

ATL

http://www.camachocigars.com/camachocigarbar.htm


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey guys sorry,

"The Camacho Cigar Bar @ Comerica Park provides an upscale cigar bar
& lounge for cigar lovers and baseball fans. *Entrance to the cigar bar is reserved for people with access to private boxes, Tiger Club acccess, or
by invitation.*"

Sorry about this, the rep. never told me that the cigar bar was exclusive to those with skyboxes and etc.......:c

oops!

ATL


----------

